# How many Filipino living in Cyprus?



## fremilou antonio (Oct 30, 2009)

how many Filipino living in Cyprus? Is there a filipino in Cyprus?Hi! im Fremilou Im a filipina living in Philippines.I would like to know, the number of friendly Filipino in Cyprus.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

There are loads of Filipinos in Cyprus. I go to church in Larnaca and a large proportion of those attending are Filipinos


----------



## fremilou antonio (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi! Thanks for the feedback and for the information... Thats great to know that lots of filipino stay at Cyprus. Are you a Filipino?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

fremilou antonio said:


> Hi! Thanks for the feedback and for the information... Thats great to know that lots of filipino stay at Cyprus. Are you a Filipino?


Our next door neighbour is married to a Filipino and she has many friends who come at the weekend and they all go off to church together on Sunday mornings.
Many many Cypriots have filpino maids so there are a lot of them in Cyprus. I know that there is a very large filipino community in Paphos.

Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, we have a couple clients selling houses that are Fillipino and know a couple locals married to ladies from the Phillipines. I think every major city has a good percentage and they shouldn't be hard to find.


----------

